# Avril Lavigne Forbidden Rose



## panda0410 (May 31, 2010)

Another newie on the block this year.... it interestingly has no rose notes at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the bottle is rather pretty, looks like a cross of her Black Star bottle and a TM Angel bottle, but with purple juice. I love Black Star so I'm interested in trying this one too


----------

